# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay năm 2019 -  nguồn gốc

## trangsucbaccaocap18091988

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện – Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Để nâng cao chất lượng cuộc sống tốt hơn, loại bỏ những thiết bị ánh sáng làm hao tốn nhiều năng lượng, hiệu quả chiếu sáng kém và gây nhiều tổn hại cho sức khỏe con người và môi trường. Các loại Đèn LED đã ra đời, bằng những thiết bị tối tân và công nghệ LED đương đại giúp đèn chiếu sáng tuyệt đối với ánh sáng trắng siêu sáng, vừa tiết kiệm điện lại an toàn cho người dùng, thân thiện với môi tường. Chẳng những vậy, Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách còn được biết đến là thiết bị trang trí siêu đẹp, hợp cho mọi không gian nội thất, có thể biến phòng khách nhà bạn lộng lẫy, sang hơn chẳng kém thiên đàng. Tuy nhiên, lo nhu chuồng xí dùng càng ngày càng tăng nên thị trường bây chừ đã xuất hiện hàng loạt sản phẩm LED trôi nổi, không rõ nhà phân phối, nguồn cội xuất xứ làm người dùng khôn cùng hoang mang. Bài viết hôm nay của Đèn LED Edison-Opto sẽ đáp mọi thắc mắc, để bạn chọn được loại Đèn LED tốt nhất cho phòng khách của mình và nhà phân phối uy tín nhất hiện giờ, cùng trải nghiệm nhé!



Xem thêm ⇒ Cách chọn Đèn chiếu sáng Phòng tắm đơn giản, sang, hiện đại

⇒ Đèn LED âm trần loại nào tốt? Nên dùng của hãng nào?

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện giờ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Đèn LED ốp trần tạo không gian qua cho phòng khách
 Đèn LED ốp trần là gì?
 Đèn LED ốp trần là thiết bị chiếu sáng mang công nghệ LED tiên tiến, đương đại hoạt động chính yếu bằng sự dịch chuyển của các chất bán dẫn trong chip LED khi có dòng điện đi qua. Đèn được gọi là ốp trần vì có thiết kế rất độc đáo, đó là những khối nổi vuông, tròn ngộ nghỉnh được lắp ốp thẳng vào trần nhà, tủ ly, kệ, quầy chưng bày sản phẩm…

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện giờ

Cách chọn Đèn LED ốp nổi cho phòng khách đơn giản, đương đại nhất
 Trong một công trình, giả dụ kiến trúc bên ngoài đánh giá thứ hạng chủ nhân thì nội thất bên trong lại trình diễn.# sự tinh tế, hiểu biết và mắt thẩm mĩ của họ phê chuẩn việc tuyển lựa kiểu dáng, màu sắc ánh sáng của Đèn trang hoàng phòng khách trang trí tổ ấm của mình. hiện tại, hồ hết lối kiến trúc hiện đại, đều đề nghị mỗi không gian phải có sự kết hợp ánh sáng hài hòa. Vào ban ngày, chúng ta tận dụng ánh sáng thái dương. Nhưng khi đêm xuống, ánh sáng nhân tạo từ Đèn LED ốp trần chiếu sáng sẽ giải quyết vấn đề này.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất bây chừ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Đèn LED ốp nổi cho phòng khách đơn giản nhưng tinh tế, hiện đại
 Đèn LED ốp trần tròn
 Ở phòng khách, là không gian đặc biệt rộng rãi, thoáng đạt được thiết kế khá chi tiết và trưng bày nhiều nội thất qua. Vì đây là khuân mặt của cả ngôi nhà, nơi diễn ra các buổi tiếp khách long trọng, giao hội các thành viên gia đình thân mật, bạn bè vui vẻ nói chuyện cùng xem tivi… nên đòi hỏi ánh sáng phải có cường độ mạnh, màu sắc thích hợp với màu không gian như màu tường, bộ sofa, nền nhà… Và mẫu mã Đèn LED ốp nổi phải hòa nguyện cùng kiến trúc để tạo không gian đơn giản, rét mướt và tinh tế cho ngôi nhà hiện đại.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện thời

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện giờ

Bạn là người tinh tế, ưa chuộng sự hoàn mĩ thì hãy chọn Đèn LED ốp trần tròn, với những khối nổi bo tròn duyên dáng kết hợp cùng màu trắng đục mờ trên bề mắt chiếu sáng, sẽ tạo nên sự đột phá nhẹ nhõm cho phòng khách. kết hợp lối kiến trúc hiện đại bên trong, không mang nhiều chi tiết cầu kì nhưng làm nên không gian sang trọng, nhấn nhá, cho sự khác biệt từ một ngôi nhà đương đại.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện giờ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Đèn LED ốp trần cho phòng khách rét mướt, tiện nghi từ góc nhìn
 Ở loại đèn này có 2 màu sắc cho bạn chọn lựa một là trắng tinh khiết có nhiệt màu 7000K cho ra ánh sáng trắng tươi mát. Bạn muốn phòng khách mình rét mướt hơn có thể chọn màu 4500K, với nền không gian vàng cổ điển khi kết hợp cùng ánh sáng vàng ấm sẽ biến ngôi nhà bạn luôn rét mướt dịu kì.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện giờ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Ánh sáng trắng bong từ Đèn LED ốp trần cho phòng khách thoáng đãng, mát mẻ, tinh tế hơn
 Đèn LED ốp trần vuông
 Đèn trang trí là vật dụng không thể thiếu mang tính nghệ thuật cao cho kiến trúc đương đại. Đáp ứng với hơi thở thời đại và nhu cầu của xã hội, nhà sinh sản còn cung cấp thêm model Đèn LED ốp trần vuông mang giá trị thẩm mĩ cao, thiết thực cho những khách hàng có cá tính mạnh mẽ. Bằng những đường nét vuông vức trên trần nhà giật cấp nhẹ, khi phối hợp thêm các khối vuông nổi trắng đục nhấn nhá độc đáo làm nên sự khác biệt rõ rệt.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện thời

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Đèn LED ốp trần vuông màu trắng 7000K
 Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất bây giờ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Đèn LED ốp trần vuông màu vàng 4500K
 Loại Đèn LED chiếu sáng này cũng có hai màu trắng bốp/ vàng ấm cho bạn lựa chọn, tùy vào thị hiếu và lối kiến trúc bên trong mà người dùng có thể chọn màu 7000K hoặc 4500K.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất bây chừ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất

Đèn LED ốp trần 3 chế độ chiếu sáng
 Đồng thời, Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách còn có model nhiều chế độ phát sáng sáng ý cho người dùng chọn lựa. Để biểu lộ sự tinh tế, hiện đại của tổ ấm mình thì bạn có thể chọn loại Đèn ốp trần 3 chế độ màu khác nhau, chỉ bằng 1 lần bật/tắt thiết bị là bạn sẽ có 1 màu đèn, bật 3 lần thì 3 màu. Những màu mà bạn có được lần lượt sẽ là trắng/ trắng ấm/ vàng ứng với nhiệt độ 7000K/4500K/3000K.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất bây giờ



Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất giờ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Đèn LED ốp trần nổi 3 màu chiếu sáng sáng dạ
 Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất bây giờ - Phân phối các loại Đèn LED gia đình chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất

Các loại Đèn LED ốp trần nổi cao cấp được dùng nhiều nhất 2018
 Đến với Đèn LED Edison-Opto các bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy những mẫu Đèn LED ốp trần trang hoàng phòng khách, chấp thuận, hợp với không gian kiến trúc nội thất, tạo nét hấp dẫn, sang trọng cho ngôi nhà thêm đương đại. Những sản phẩm này có thiết kế đơn giản nhưng được cấu tạo bằng các linh kiện cao cấp, ngoại nhập nên chất lượng bên trong rất vượt trội.

Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách loại nào tốt nhất hiện



1. Đèn LED ốp trần TRÒN
 Tên SP/ Mã SP  Công suất Màu sáng kích tấc Giá thành
 LED ốp trần TRÒN  MT-406 6W 7000K/4500K Ø 120 x 35 mm liên quan hotline nhận giá tốt 0948.288.678 – 093.893.68.78
 LED ốp trần TRÒN  MT-412 12W 7000K/4500K Ø 170 x 35 mm liên tưởng hotline nhận giá tốt 0948.288.678 – 093.893.68.78
 LED ốp trần TRÒN  MT-418 18W 7000K/4500K Ø 217 x 35 mm can dự hotline nhận giá tốt 0948.288.678 – 093.893.68.78
 2. Đèn LED ốp trần VUÔNG
 Tên SP/ Mã SP  Công suất Màu sáng Kích thước Giá thành
 LED ốp trần VUÔNG  MT-506 6W 7000K/4500K 120×120 x 35 mm liên quan hotline nhận giá tốt 0948.288.678 – 093.893.68.78
 LED ốp trần VUÔNG  MT-512 12W 7000K/4500K 170 x 170 x 35 mm liên tưởng hotline nhận giá tốt 0948.288.678 – 093.893.68.78
 LED ốp trần VUÔNG  MT-518 18W 7000K/4500K 217 x 217 x 35 mm can dự hotline nhận giá tốt 0948.288.678 – 093.893.68.78
 3. Đèn LED ốp trần VUÔNG, TRÒN 3 chế độ màu trắng/trung/vàng
 Tên SP/ Mã SP  Công suất Màu sáng kích tấc
 LED ốp trần TRÒN  MT-806 6W 7000K/4500K/3000K Ø120 x 35 mm
 LED ốp trần TRÒN  MT-812 12W 7000K/4500K/3000K Ø170 x 35 mm
 LED ốp trần TRÒN  MT-818 18W 7000K/4500K/3000K Ø217 x 35 mm
 LED ốp trần VUÔNG  MT-906 6W 7000K/4500K/3000K 120 x 120 x 35 mm
 LED ốp trần VUÔNG  MT-912 12W 7000K/4500K/3000K 170 x 170 x 35 mm
 LED ốp trần VUÔNG  MT-918 18W 7000K/4500K/3000K 217 x 217 x 35 mm
 hệ trọng tư vấn / mua Đèn LED ốp trần cho phòng khách chất lượng cao, giá rẻ nhất
 Công ty TNHH Giải Pháp Đèn LED Edison-Opto chuyên phân phối các mẫu Đèn LED ốp trần phòng khách, Đèn LED gia đình, Đèn LED nhà xưởng, Đèn LED ngoài trời, Đèn LED trang hoàng… chính hãng có chất lượng vượt trội mà giá thành khá phải chăng.

----------

